

Should I leave my current position? - developer786

I am sure most of you will understand my reason to remain anonymous in this post, with that said:
I have been offered the following posts, and am deliberating on their acceptance, your help would be very much appreciated.<p>Firstly, whoami: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;user?id=developer786<p>I am not a born coder, I know that, therefore,for he second post, I will be working very very hard.<p>Post 1 - Windows&#x2F;Linux Administrator &#x2F; DevOP - Large Private Healthcare company with good financial backing &#x2F; profitable. - Job Security: Medium&#x2F;High - Environment: Working with a team of 30 2nd and 3rd line support - No Stock options or shares - Salary: $63K - The role: Little development experience, lots of Linux Admin Experience, training in any sysadmin courses provided once every 2 years.<p>Post 2 - Developer(bash&#x2F;php&#x2F;ruby&#x2F;python) &#x2F; Linux Administrator - Private Telecommunications company with private shareholder backing &#x2F; breaking even. - Job Security: Low&#x2F;Medium - Environment: Working From Home - Stock options - Salary: $84K - The role: Developing bespoke applications in the above languages for a range of customer requirements. Developing and extending Linux based applications.<p>Your help, If I don&#x27;t get to thank you later, is very much appreciated.
======
Spoom
You're asking a startup board if you should take a bigcorp job or (what sounds
like) a startup job, and the startup job is even more lucrative.

I would jump at the startup job (and, having essentially been where you are
now, perhaps with more dev experience, I did and absolutely don't regret it).

One potential advantage I can see in the bigcorp job is health insurance. If
the startup is giving you health insurance, go for it. You can learn as you
go; that's what they're betting on if they've already sent you the offer.

The other one is working with a team. Working from home every day isn't for
everyone.

You say in your profile that object-oriented PHP confuses you; how so? It is
common in the PHP world to have to check the docs on a fairly regular basis...
you get used to it. That is one of the legitimate complaints about the
language, the syntax is not very standardized between the built-in functions.

Also, I don't think coders are "born". (Most) coders learn their craft over
many years.

------
dome82
I think that you know what you want for your future.

Maybe, try to understand what you really love doing, where do you see yourself
in five years from now and most important, what makes you happy. You have to
enjoy your job. That's what I would think if i was in your situation.

Anyway, good luck with your future! :)

